

New Facebook Login Page Analysis - vacipr
http://joeyrabbitt.com/blog/new-facebook-login-page-analysis/

======
taligent
Wow. I really didn't expect a page like that to come from Facebook.

I mean their iPhone apps have been pretty polished design wise and I would
have expected the same attention to detail from their login page. You can
almost see the logic progression of A-B tests:

Shift this 1px higher = 1.0001x more logins.

